# sand affecting the color of my gold ram



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

hello
I have white sand(sorry for the water stain ><)








and I noticed how my fish try to blend in with it and they end up looking washed out and pale 
Im wondering if pool filter sand is dark enough to get a more natural color in my gold ram
the pool filter sand is tan similar to this


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sand effecting the color of my gold ram*

thats a maybe, it does happen, but it could just be stress. what are your water specs? as long as its stable, clean and in the high 70s you are ok. rams really need( more so of the comm'l ones) clean water. atleast 50% weekly, but twice a week would be better.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tab is right, but fish really do respond to the color of the substrate. And rams like lots of plants and hiding places. IMO, your tank doesn't provide enough of these for rams, which is probably part of the reason they are pale and stressed. With dense planting, caves, and leaf litter, the white sand probably would be OK because most of it would be covered.

The pool filter sand in the turtle tank is not dark enough to make much difference by itself.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A reasonable idea is to figure out what rams like - pH, hardness, light. The color of the sand is one of many things. When fish really feel good they display colors that most people have never seen. 

If your fish are trying to blend with the substrate you are fine. I had a tank in which the sand was changing colors according to the fish colors. Now that is a serious problem, hope you never have it.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

understood
after thinking on it I feel like I jumped the gun on getting the ram, the tank is cycled, it just isn't "established". ik a good fishstore who will take her . ill ask one of the workers to put it in a tank at home rather than selling her as they have done this before in the past when I didnt ask for anything in return for my bnp. suppose when you ask for store credit or something that makes the fish property of the store instead. hopefully shell be happier
anyways my plan when the tank is all finished is to have blue and gold ram, ember tetras and a few cleaner fish, like corys or loachs 
do ember tetras need an established tank aswell?
the tank is cycled


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you did a fishless cycle then the tank is well on its way to being established. Many of the microorganisms that are part of an established tank grow faster than the nitrifying bacteria. 

I would keep the Ram, but add some leaf litter or some other dark material to the top of the substrate. 
If you find that she colors up better, then think about replacing the sand with something darker. 

You would have to go to your own local supplier to see what color the pool filter sand is, but I highly doubt it is going to be very dark. Perhaps off white, but I don't think it would be even as tan as the 2nd picture you posted. 

Eco Complete, Tahitian Moon Sand are aquarium substrates that are black. Fish will color up great against that dark substrate. You might look in rock yards and masonry stores for other sand or gravel that is dark, or at least medium-dark in color. A mixed tan and grey can look really natural, but I would stay at the darker end of the colors to make the fish color up the best.


----------

